# Hay Storage



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a small farm in New England and need a hay storage idea. I want something that is temporary so that i don't need a permit but will hold about 100 bales of hay. How do you store your hay?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pallets and tarps.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

^^ that. I'm in Maine and that's how we do it.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

My wife and I use Rhino shelters . They are heavy duty & hold up to the Colorado snow & wind. We use an 8x8ft as our hay storage, we use wood pallets to keep the bottom bales dry. It has been perfect for protecting our hay. We also have a 12x12 we use as our doe barn. They holdup to uv and weather. They are relativity easy to move, pull the roof,sides & disassemble frame move it to a new spot reassembly. Use four new ground anchors & cables; you are in business. I can sends some pics if you want. http://www.rhinoshelters.com/ I don't sell this product or have any other interests in the company. I was turn onto this product from a friend of mine who raises alpacas. She love them & I have had mine for two years.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

I would look into the rhino shelters. We have a couple of guys around us that use them for their hay and they seem to hold up. We do the tarp and skid thing too, but the tarps do not survive our wind (that is the first hay we use, so that it is gone by the end of December, beginning of January, before the real winds start), so we are annually replacing tarps. We are looking to move in the next year or so, so we aren't interested in investing more into something we are hoping not to need at the next place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We use a shelter logic tent to store ours in.. It has over 100 bales in it and it works great  we put a trap on the ground and then put pallets down and stacked the hay on the pallets 

We can fit about 150 bales in here, but, if we had stacked the first load better we could fit more 
You just have to be sure you get the snow off the roof in the winter


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We keep up to 12 bales in the corner of our barn.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good quality tarps. Pallets underneath will help prevent moisture from getting to those bottom bales.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In a barn and have the hay up on pallets.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

used *plastic* snap together mini barns / sheds from craigslist....we wait until we find one for $100-$150, usually about 8 by 12...andt hen put the hay on pallets. We use these as kidding pens too...but we have a small herd. We could probably get 30-50 bales in one depending on size.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a picture our shelter after the last storm of the season about the middle of May. It was a little storm only 6-8 inches of the heavy wet stuff. It held up again anything that mother. We had some 70 mph winds during the Spring. The UV is a major problemrmajo


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunsmith48 said:


> This is a picture our shelter after the last storm of the season about the middle of May. It was a little storm only 6-8 inches of the heavy wet stuff. It held up again anything that mother. We had some 70 mph winds during the Spring. The UV is a major problem to any made of plastic. We live about 7,800 ft above see level, plastic tarps last 3-4 months. We have had ours 2 yrs. have see any beak down of the rubber coating.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gunsmith48 said:


> Gunsmith48 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a picture our shelter after the last storm of the season about the middle of May. It was a little storm only 6-8 inches of the heavy wet stuff. It held up again anything that mother. We had some 70 mph winds during the Spring. The UV is a major problem to any made of plastic. We live about 7,800 ft above see level, plastic tarps last 3-4 months. We have had ours 2 yrs. have see any beak down of the rubber coating.
> ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We keep 30 bales in a corner of the garage on pallets


----------

